# Canon 500D vs Nikon D5000/D90



## cfaulds (Dec 29, 2009)

I have a Canon 500D.

I see most people on this forum have either nikon D5000 or D90.

Why is this? Why are they better?

I cannot see how the nikon D5000 is better, and D90 has features that i have no clue about and im wondering if this is why people choose it.

Canon 500D is my first DSLR, i got it less than a week ago - christmas


----------



## PhotoXopher (Dec 29, 2009)

Well...

I guess people are getting what they like within their budgets, I mean isn't that why you usually buy something?


----------



## bigtwinky (Dec 29, 2009)

you didnt get the memo that all nikons are better than canons?
hmm..I'll have to check that memo distribution list.


----------



## newb (Dec 29, 2009)

For me, I just preffered the layout of Nikon better. Also, as stated above, the D5000 was in my budget while the D90 was just outside of it.

I preffer my Canon P&S over my moms Nikon, which is newer.


----------



## dyyylan (Dec 29, 2009)

d90 felt way more comfortable to me
d90 had top lcd
d90 button placement made more sense to me
d90 has menus that make sense to me


reasons i got the d90


----------



## BoxPhotographer (Dec 29, 2009)

I don't use any of those. I shoot with my D80, probably not going to buy a new body for another 2 years.


----------



## Plato (Dec 29, 2009)

BoxPhotographer said:


> I don't use any of those. I shoot with my D80, probably not going to buy a new body for another 2 years.



I also really like my D80 but I'm waiting for the D90 to be discontinued.  The low noise at high ISO is impressive.  Hopefully I can get one at a fire sale price.


----------



## Plato (Dec 29, 2009)

cfaulds said:


> I have a Canon 500D.
> 
> I see most people on this forum have either nikon D5000 or D90.
> 
> ...



It is rumored that owning a Nikon improves one's sex life.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 29, 2009)

Here are the top-selling cameras in Japan from January 1,2009 to December 23, 2009;

2009å¹´ãå£²ãããã¸ã¿ã«ä¸ç¼ã«ã¡ã©ã¯ã³ã¬ã !ãã¦ãã¼ã¯ãªã¢ãã«ãç»å ´

The Kiss Digital X3 is the Canon EOS 500D aka Canon EOS T1i--it is the top seller in Japan...the Nikon D90 is #3 this year... #2 is the Kiss Digital X2 aka EOS 450D aka EOS Rebel XSi

So, you're in the top two! I think there are about an equal number of Rebel and T1i owners as D90 owners here.


----------



## Sharp Shooter (Dec 29, 2009)

Plato said:


> cfaulds said:
> 
> 
> > I have a Canon 500D.
> ...



True story.


----------



## TJ K (Dec 30, 2009)

Plato said:


> cfaulds said:
> 
> 
> > I have a Canon 500D.
> ...



Must just be a rumor
:lmao:


----------



## cfaulds (Dec 30, 2009)

Plato said:


> cfaulds said:
> 
> 
> > I have a Canon 500D.
> ...



Hahah, this made me laugh!



Derrel said:


> Here are the top-selling cameras in Japan from January 1,2009 to December 23, 2009;
> 
> 2009å¹´ãå£²ãããã¸ã¿ã«ä¸ç¼ã«ã¡ã©ã¯ã³ã¬ã*!ãã¦ãã¼ã¯ãªã¢ãã«ãç»å*´
> 
> ...




Well atleast the Japaneese no whats best!  Not you stupid americans :O ... Oh no i didnt!


----------



## Lazy Photographer (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm really interested in this too. I've been saving for a D90 but that T1i (500D) is also attractive, and a couple of hun' less. The T1i is also 15 megapixels as opposed to the D90's 12 megapixels. I know more mp isn't always better, but if you want to make large prints the higher res might be useful. On the other hand, the D90 seems to garner outstanding reviews everywhere on the net. 

How about glass? Apples to apples, is Canon glass better than Nikon, or the other way around? I'm not talking the high end glass, but the <$1,000 glass.


----------



## Nicholas James Photo (Dec 30, 2009)

bigtwinky said:


> you didnt get the memo that all nikons are better than canons?
> hmm..I'll have to check that memo distribution list.


 
Please get a grip of the memo situation... people need help out there, needlessly buying Ca### (cant say the word) equipment.

Back to the original question

You have a nice camera, dont worry when you see the canon v nikon debates, it's all (mostly) tounge in cheek. Just thank your god that you dont have a pentax (Only joking pentax owners)(to the rest of you - of course I'm not joking)

If you go the ca### route, you will spend the rest of your life upgrading cameras, getting faster glass etc (thats the same whatever make you buy)

In the meantime, enjoy photographing everything and anyone

PS You really should have bought a Nikon.


----------



## Nicholas James Photo (Dec 30, 2009)

Most cameras have an equal from other suppliers, they may have slightly different features but are more or less the same

Example - Nikon D3000 is equal to a Canon EOS-1Ds Mark III


----------



## mrdemin (Dec 30, 2009)

Jeez, this thread is worse than Microsoft VS Mac

Seriously though, I was going to ask on some forums for opinions on the d5000 or t1i, I knew these would be the kind of answers I would get so I didn't really bother. Instead I read a million reviews, to make sure none were biased, and of course stumbled on some forums in my quest. 
It always came down to size and user interface. I plunged into a Canon, if I got the Nikon it would've been of no difference to me, other than the swivel screen and size. If you're jumping into an entry level dSLR, you are probably not at the level where the miniscule differences would actually make a difference.


----------



## Live_free (Dec 30, 2009)

Nicholas James Photo said:


> Most cameras have an equal from other suppliers, they may have slightly different features but are more or less the same
> 
> Example - Nikon D3000 is equal to a Canon EOS-1Ds Mark III



Nikon fan spotted. :lmao:


----------



## iskoos (Dec 30, 2009)

OP... There is no valid answer to your question but if you want some technical side by side comparison, here ya go...

Canon T1i vs Nikon D5000

P.S. I do own a T1i and I am gonna enjoy it rather than worrying which one is better...


----------



## Provo (Dec 30, 2009)

Nikon is the Rolls Royce of cameras!


----------

